# Heroes of Aldorria! (New Medieval Roleplay)



## Br3a (Apr 21, 2018)

Are you interested in a medieval roleplay that rewards players for advancing and gives them their own channels and roles?
              - Yes!
     Then I have the place for you! Welcome to the Isle of Aldorria a fictional roleplay based in this universe! No magic or wizards, but instead realistic stylized roleplay! This server is set up to let members pursue a career option from basic commoner to knight defending the realm, or perhaps you want to be a city council member. If you achieve the rank of said council member you will gain the ability to help create new additions(channels) inside the city of Erimdale! Go from commoner to KING!

ALL SPECIES ARE WELCOME! Even human-hybrids!.

I am trying to create a server where players start as a commoner and with time and practice gain ranks in an RP to be whatever they want(excluding magic). It will have random events that will occur and you may die and lose everything if you aren't careful and if the dice show no favor. There are buffs to your dice roll per your skill level and players need to be consenting before dueling one another! Above all I just want you to have fun!



Spoiler: Lore



The tale you are about to be told has a tragic beginning, Of woe, of strife, of times to keep Death grinning. Aldorria’s rulers, a long line of great blood, Has been cast in darkness, their names splatter with mud. The wandering eye of the prince did see The wife of a sister with a heart of jealousy. She thought he plotted to steal her wife away, And the sister was brash, or so they do say. In the dead of the night Jane crept to his bed, And stabbed Prince John until he was dead. Her crime, her actions, had no excuse, Was found guilty and led her to the hangman’s noose. The King and Queen of souls so pure, Were absent to see this bleak future. For while away on a royal affair, Their seaward journey became a nightmare. Barbarians attacked the ship while at sea, And capture and tortured our dear beloved queen. A rescue was led by the bravest of all, She got back the queen and disaster it lulled. But not was all right with the queen in her strife, Full of shame, full of guilt, she took her own life. Of our great king, where he is no one knows, For nothing was found, but his sea drowned clothes. Here the story for you will begin, A tale of triumph or loss will spin. With these words I’ll leave you at last, Let the adventure start, let the die be cast.





Spoiler: Rules



1. Don't be a dick
2. You start as a commoner and you restart as a commoner after each death
3. Players wishing to duel each other need to roll a 20 sided die per action for both the attacker and the defender. If the action is between 17-20 that will be a killing blow and will need an opposing defense role of equal to higher value. If the value is equal to or higher the strike from the attacker was blocked.
4. Players sent to the stockades can only post there and in the out of character until released
5. Actions affecting other players or thief actions that the players do not consent to need to be rolled for and have at least a 7.
6. Chat that does not pertain to the roleplay needs to be put in the out of character
7. Rules will be added as necessary
8. No magic





Spoiler: Career Pathways



Knights: Protect the realm, and compete in tournaments
Town guards: Protect the city from thieves and criminals
Archers: Fight in the army or participate in tournaments
City Council: Vote to build new buildings or areas inside the cities (create new channels)
and Many many more!!


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 21, 2018)

Join the story, adventure does wait,
For you to discover the paths of fate


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

*raises paw* what is the most dominant religion in this realm?
gotta have some dirty politics.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 22, 2018)

Nera_Songtress said:


> Join the story, adventure does wait,
> For you to discover the paths of fate


If ye don’t play, you be missin out
Though if ye do, ye may be sleepin with the trout
((Wait that got really pirate-y))

Anyway, this sounds pretty cool! Are there set things we can be or can we choose?


----------



## Br3a (Apr 22, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> If ye don’t play, you be missin out
> Though if ye do, ye may be sleepin with the trout
> ((Wait that got really pirate-y))
> 
> Anyway, this sounds pretty cool! Are there set things we can be or can we choose?


You can choose but you have to work your way to those things, example, you want to be a knight, you will need to be a master swordsman. And you get that by practicing until you get there. You will start as just a commoner though. You can do anything you want as a commoner including stealing and dueling other players, just don't get caught by the town guard. 
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
Can't wait to see you there, if you have any questions I am Victoras in the chat room.


----------



## Br3a (Apr 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *raises paw* what is the most dominant religion in this realm?
> gotta have some dirty politics.


What ever you want it to be, assuming you work your way to priesthood and spread that religion. You can have satanism while another player is working on Christianity! I am trying to keep the roleplay open, but have some structure in terms of careers so not everyone can just start out as a bad ass knight, you have to work for that.


----------



## Br3a (Apr 22, 2018)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Mudman2001 (Apr 22, 2018)

@Br3a See you have been busy...ill look stuff over this evening


----------



## Br3a (Apr 23, 2018)

*Are we able to master and apply multiple careers? And if so, would it create different routes and plot twists (if there are any set plots/story lines) for our characters to take?*
Yes, sometimes you will need to be a master at 2 careers in order to pursue some. A example is the mounted knight, there you need to be a master horseman and a master knight. If you can obtain multiple careers you may!(edited) Your character can die though, in which you will restart over as a commoner. Random events sometimes will lift the duel request rule and force characters to fight or run for their lives

*What about 2 OPPOSING careers?*
It is allowed, although criminals if caught by the town guard or royal guard face the stockades, jail, or execution. Just like a town guard could accept bribes to look the other way and a town guard could steal from the people. As long as you don't get caught you are fine

*NO MAGIC (of any kind or nature) period. correct? *
Yes, no magic, I want this to be as realistic as possible (within reason).

*So every move we make or action we decide upon is based off the roll of a 20-sided die?*
Right, BUT the more training you have, the higher the outcome on the dice. For example: I am a Master Swordsman and my requested action is to swing my sword at their face. After typing in !roll 1d20, my outcome was only 3, but due to my master buffs I get a +5 to that roll, leaving me with a 8. Thus being a successful attack! attacking against another player though, both players get a roll one defensive and one offensive high number wins and in ties the defender wins

*Town layout?*




*If i wanted to do any sort of training, how would i proceed?*
Go to #skill-advancement-requests , there a example is pinned on how to ask for a skill advancement. Also don't forget one skill per day!

*Would it be possible to know how much coin things cost? i.e. drinks at the tavern, a fair or toll of any kind that is active, or just things in general, like groceries or other?*
Once there is another player acting as a blacksmith to buy weapons from and a bartender to buy ale from, your gold will be transferred from your wallet to theirs. Being that we only have NPCs the ale is currently free, weapons are going to cost. I want this to be a player ran economy though meaning the players set the prices and haggle and barter! But I will have to come in and set a price for other things that are more important until a player takes that role.

*What time of day it is?*
Time of day, is going to be tricky being everyone is from a different time So the time of day is simply what the players agree to at that scene for now, if it becomes a problem i will start to enforce a current time

*We can give or take things to and from NPC's and other players? coin? equipment? *
Yes it is allowed you will need to post your gold advancement requests in #gold-requests and maybe explain a little on the exchange. I will see if the amount seems reasonable and add that amount or something less. Reason being also is that I don't want players being able to steal a thousand gold from someone. BUT the higher the dice roll the more gold you get! Remember thieving is a action against another player, although there may not be a defense roll, it does need to be rolled being caught thieving could mean losing a hand which could add a debuff to your thief career for example a -3 to your roll because your hand was cut off for thieving(edited)

*Do coconuts migrate? the migration and coconut explanation?*
Coconuts don't migrate a swallow did carry it to Mercia!


----------



## Br3a (Apr 24, 2018)

Daily Bump


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey, I realize the invite is expired. Can you post another link here, or should I PM for it? This seems really interesting, and I wish to be a part of it.


----------



## Br3a (Apr 24, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> Hey, I realize the invite is expired. Can you post another link here, or should I PM for it? This seems really interesting, and I wish to be a part of it.


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Br3a (Apr 25, 2018)

PING! 
(This link here will not expire
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Br3a (Apr 26, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Br3a (Apr 27, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

Man. I aint into this but it looks like it could be really good if you get it off the ground. Dice roles make RP really lively and exciting. I also like that there's persistent inventories/status effects as well.


----------



## Br3a (Apr 27, 2018)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

There are now dice roll manipulators by equipment along with your skills. It is like a softcore D & D mixed with roleplaying! You are welcome to check it out and hang around and go from there. It is only the first week and we already have 7 members not counting the mods and myself. 3 active members, I would say for sure! The more people we get posting the faster we will get off the ground and get into full swing with tons of adventures and other players making their own stories and competing against one another to become king!


----------



## Br3a (Apr 28, 2018)

> ... this was a idea I have had for awhile in the back of my head, and I noticed no one else really does a server where there is no magic, you start from the bottom and work your way up....
> ...where you work your way up too is entirely your choice and your journey to the top relies entirely on your actions (chaos theory). Basically in simpler terms, providing the structure and some framework for players to make their own stories in a realm of other players competing and trying to accomplish the same thing. With a huge reward of literally being king and the huge risk of losing it all.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 29, 2018)

is it only on discord cause i cant use discord


----------



## Br3a (Apr 29, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> is it only on discord cause i cant use discord


Yes, it is, mainly because I use the roles to keep track of everyone's skills and equipment as well as careers. That way others can see them too. If you ever do manage to somehow get discord I would love to have you!


----------



## ShadeTheFox1 (May 1, 2018)

People join this^


----------



## Zypter (May 1, 2018)

I'd like to give this a try!


----------



## Br3a (May 2, 2018)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## ShadeTheFox1 (May 6, 2018)

Amazing RP experience!


----------



## Fortebx (May 7, 2018)

seems interesting. may i join?


----------



## Br3a (May 8, 2018)

Yes of course! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## josephtirado21 (May 11, 2018)

my i join this rp?


----------



## Br3a (May 12, 2018)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers Come on in!


----------



## Br3a (May 14, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 13, 2018)

Looks _intriguing _


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 5, 2019)

Looks like this went down at some point. That's unfortunate, it was actually really interesting.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Feb 21, 2020)

some of the names look reaaaally familiar to me...hmmmmm


----------



## Tyno (Feb 21, 2020)

wildcard8779 said:


> some of the names look reaaaally familiar to me...hmmmmm


you'd be a great necromancer reeeeeeeee


----------



## wildcard8779 (Feb 22, 2020)

oh? and why is that?


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2020)

wildcard8779 said:


> oh? and why is that?


you necro'd the thread


----------



## Coltshan000 (Feb 22, 2020)

Can I get a link to join?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Feb 22, 2020)

Can I get a link to join?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 22, 2020)

Look at the dates, this is dead rp


----------



## Balskarr (Feb 22, 2020)

No one ever looks at the dates...


----------



## Baalf (Feb 27, 2020)

Shame. I was kind of hoping to join.


----------

